# New solo piano piece - Caprice (The Starlings)



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

If you're looking for something new to your repertoire, you might be interested in this piece:

https://www.talkclassical.com/69718-caprice-starlings.html#post2005964

Audio and piano score are included.


----------

